# Dump tTruck shifting question



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My job requires driving a dump truck.

On the shifter is a red button that can be pulled upward. The button is down now.

When I have it in 5th gear and going 45 mph it seems like it's revving too high.

Starting in 1st gear I don't go 10' before it needs to shift into 2nd.

Is the transmission in low range or something with the button down?

The load is only a couple of tons at most so it doesn't need low gearing.

About 30 years ago I rode in a dump truck and the driver would lift the button to change it into highway speeds.

If pulling the red button puts it into high range or overdrive when and how is that done?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I believe the truck may have a two speed differential. Regardless it has a means of changing the gear ratio and IMO you are in the lower range. Look on the sunvisor for directions on how to use the shifting mechanism.


----------



## billdarlene (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes that button is for hi-low range this is most likely a 9speed transmission when start with the button down you shift through the gears 1-5 when you hit between 1600 and 1800 rpm in 5 gear shift to nuetral pull your red button up you will hear a click then shift back into where 2nd gear is this will be 6th gear with the button up leave it up and shift normal again 3rd will be 7th and so on when you slow down just go back to nuetral and push the button down again to go to low side again.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

1st gear on these transmissions shouldnt be used except in very low speed situations. Loaded start in second, empty start in third. 

As said before work through the low gears lift the button and work through the gears in the same pattern.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Ummmm no offense but should you be driving a dump truck at 45 mph if you don't know how to change ranges? Do you have the proper license to be driving it?


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

Some have a torque box or range box like on a tractor. It will be called a ten speed with a double reverse. run 1 -5 while in neutral pull knob and put back in first run 6-10. if this is the case you have 2 reverse gears lo and hi. hi for unloaded and lo for loaded and slow backing. Allot of times unloaded guys will start in 2nd gear 1st is a granny gear meant to get things moving ( if so it is 9 speed). Is this a a dual axle dump or single. If it is a dual it maybe for engaging front axle. If so then engage on soft ground only. Replaced to many axles when engaged on pavement. Axles turn at same speed when linked like that (and don't want too going around corners.) and something is going to break. If it is a rockwell the rivets that hold the ring gear shear. Then only one axle works.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It's a single axle.

I'm only driving it about 3 miles each direction on a road that isn't very busy. I think they have been driving it in low range.

They said I don't need a special license.

I'll check the visor for instructions.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

It is a 2 speed rear axle. Down is low, up high. You do not need a special license if the truck does not have air brakes or is less than 28,001 lb rating. When loaded it is best to start in low. You can drive it in low and just use high on the hiway. Or you can start in low, clutch or release accelerator, you will hear the gears go to high and release clutch or depress accelerator again. Do this with each gear. Since you are new to it, get it in high gear and up to speed, lift the red button, depress clutch or lift accelerator and let it shift to high. When you come to a stop, then shift back to low as needed. If the truck is very low geared you may leave it in high since you are not hauling a heavy load. Down shifting is much more complicated and if not done right you can do severe damage to the rear end. Me, I always start with the 2 speed in low as it puts less torque on the rear axle gears. There are some trucks that you go from 4th gear, low 2 speed to 5th gear low 2 speed, then shift to 4th gear high 2 speed, then 5th gear hi 2 speed, best to check your model and go thru the gears sitting still until you understand how to do it right. Those 2 speed rear axles are spendy to repair, especially if older models. If the 2 speed gears keep grinding, they can engage and tear out the gears or driveline. Somewhere in the cab is a diagram of how to use the 2 speed shift....James


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

It's 26001 lbs and cant be commercial vehicle before you need to upgrade your license.
and there should be a diagram somewhere in the truck.

This reminds me of the old JB Hunt driver hollering because someone stole the radar detector and sunviser it was attached to and asking for the visor back as he couldnt shift the truck without the diagram affixed to the underside of the visor.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

jwal10 said:


> There are some trucks that you go from 4th gear, low 2 speed to 5th gear low 2 speed, then shift to 4th gear high 2 speed, then 5th gear hi 2 speed,


Around here that is called a working 5 speed transmission.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

If it is a two speed rear, you can see the selector on the front of the pumpkin next to the driveshaft. Shift the load in 1,2,3 then pull the button up. all you need to do is let up on the gas and it will shift to high. for a three mile trip just stop and push the button down at a stop. 

The right way is to use lo - hi in each gear but you need to read the sun visor instructions to learn the methods to up and down shift while changing ratios.

Just do it mid way to hi and run back mt in hi. Unless hauling a max load u should be good just getting moving in lo.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've looked on the visors and there is no shifting patterns only PTO instructions.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

What make, model and year is it. Check internet for shifting pattern....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

oneokie said:


> Around here that is called a working 5 speed transmission.


 Working? Some are 4 low, 4 hi then 5 low, 5 hi....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

coolrunnin said:


> It's 26001 lbs and cant be commercial vehicle before you need to upgrade your license.
> and there should be a diagram somewhere in the truck.
> 
> This reminds me of the old JB Hunt driver hollering because someone stole the radar detector and sunviser it was attached to and asking for the visor back as he couldnt shift the truck without the diagram affixed to the underside of the visor.


 
Yes 26,000lbs or more you need a CDL Class A. Tiny buttons on cell phone. Any truck with air brakes takes an air brake endorsement also, even if licensed for under 26,000 lbs....James


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

jwal10 said:


> Yes 26,000lbs or more you need a CDL Class A. Tiny buttons on cell phone. Any truck with air brakes takes an air brake endorsement also, even if licensed for under 16,000 lbs....James


 Like a copy of that law on air brakes for Tn. or Ky.please :bow:
Now before you start split shifting that thing and have a clutch or rear end blow up ,just run your speed up like you are now then pull your button up and let slowly up on the gas i sometimes clutch it too. If is is just a truck with a two speed rear this will work easy way to go to high range . If is to much pull then just shift to fourth ,with it in high range.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

jwal10 said:


> Yes 26,000lbs or more you need a CDL Class A. Tiny buttons on cell phone. Any truck with air brakes takes an air brake endorsement also, even if licensed for under 26,000 lbs....James


Nope, 26,001 or more GVWR single unit or with a trailer with a GVWR under 10K lbs is a Class B, not an A. A Class A is required where the the CGWR exceeds 26,001 lbs AND the towed unit GVWR exceeds 10K lbs. 

As a retired DOT Inspector, all I can say to the OP is to get some training. If your job requires you to drive the truck, fine, talk to the boss. But a single ax dump is going to be a CMV and you have certain obligations to meet to safely operate the vehicle. Someone should be getting you some instruction.


----------

